# Sky TV



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Is Sky TV readily available and at what cost to install, is it simular to here with broadband / TV package? I'm hoping that with UAE the money behind the Blues they will be shown on TV quite a bit there.

Here's hoping


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope, no Sky.

There is Showtime which covers the premier league............all games shown live over the weekend, so you choose which one to watch.

2 options. Either satellite or cable (area dependant). You can choose Showtime, Orbit or both.

Du will offer you a package (if it is in an area they cover) of Showtime, orbit, landline and internet. For the tv, phone and 2mb broadband you would be looking about AED770 from Du


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Not cheap then, is there much to watch on them?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All depends what you want to watch I suppose.

Plenty of sport, good few movie channels, some british soaps, comedy channels etc


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems enough to be able to stay in front of the box after work, 

Cheers


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Nope, no Sky.
> 
> There is Showtime which covers the premier league............all games shown live over the weekend, so you choose which one to watch.
> 
> ...


HI! I am an Inter fan, do you know if italian first league is also covered by any channel?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Al Jezera sports cover the european leagues, but don't quote me on that


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Is Sky TV readily available and at what cost to install, is it simular to here with broadband / TV package? I'm hoping that with UAE the money behind the Blues they will be shown on TV quite a bit there.
> 
> Here's hoping


A fellow Blue!!

I have just got back from the game against the scousers! What a joke, we should have had em dead and buried after 45 minutes, gutted as this was my last live game before I move out to Dubai in two weeks.

Be good to meet for a pint and to watch the lads out there. Are you already in Dubai?


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> A fellow Blue!!
> 
> I have just got back from the game against the scousers! What a joke, we should have had em dead and buried after 45 minutes, gutted as this was my last live game before I move out to Dubai in two weeks.
> 
> Be good to meet for a pint and to watch the lads out there. Are you already in Dubai?


No, I only had my Telecom interview but they offered me the job and I would have thought I will be there in about 4 weeks. It appears all the games are on there so I will definatly be in touch to watch the games. Was dissapointing but showing enough to say they are starting to play, let in too many easy goals. Should imagine we will meet up for the (can't swear) Man U game and have a few pints.

Don't know how you get in touch other than a thread so watch out for it


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

What about rugby? (Southern Hemisphere version - lol)

Remember being in BAH a few years ago and could catch the Super14 etc... Does anyone carry that in Dubai? (We'll be moving early next year

Thanks


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Not proper Rugby, sorry don't do kick and clap. Come on the wire

No, Sorry should not take the mick,
I'm sure they will have the big games as the satalites will pick up anything that is televised


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Bluemooner

Any idea who the best/better satellite providers are in Dubai and what sort of costs I'd be looking at? 

Thanks
Jock


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

Jockvdv said:


> Thanks Bluemooner
> 
> Any idea who the best/better satellite providers are in Dubai and what sort of costs I'd be looking at?
> 
> ...


If you look earlier in the thread there is a response detailing the rough cost for TV, Phond and Broadband (770) which does not seem that cheap to me. It may be like here when you can pick packages


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> No, I only had my Telecom interview but they offered me the job and I would have thought I will be there in about 4 weeks. It appears all the games are on there so I will definatly be in touch to watch the games. Was dissapointing but showing enough to say they are starting to play, let in too many easy goals. Should imagine we will meet up for the (can't swear) Man U game and have a few pints.
> 
> Don't know how you get in touch other than a thread so watch out for it


Nice one, yeah we should deffo meet for the manure game. Another 6 points this season off those muppets!!

I have PM'd you my email address so we can arrange to meet for one of the games. I'll hopefully have a good idea off the best bars to watch the games in when I have been there for a few weeks.

Just go to the top right of this page for your private messages...


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bluemooner said:


> Is Sky TV readily available and at what cost to install, is it simular to here with broadband / TV package? I'm hoping that with UAE the money behind the Blues they will be shown on TV quite a bit there.
> 
> Here's hoping


Here you go mate, just found this online we'll have to join this lot for the games!!

mcfc uae: MCFC Dubai Supporters Club First Meeting

Quality!!!!


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Here you go mate, just found this online we'll have to join this lot for the games!!
> 
> mcfc uae: MCFC Dubai Supporters Club First Meeting
> 
> Quality!!!!



How good is that, no question I will be there. Just to make you a bit sick, got my tickets for the Stoke game which should be my last...lets hope they send me off a little bit better than you

Speak Soon


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am about to get a cable connection. Du does not cover my building so its just Etisalat for me.... 

I watch a lot of sports (EPL and cricket mostly), and movies and US TV sitcoms, and news (CNN, Bloomberg)

Does Showtime Premier cover everything mentioned above ?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jockvdv said:


> What about rugby? (Southern Hemisphere version - lol)
> 
> Remember being in BAH a few years ago and could catch the Super14 etc... Does anyone carry that in Dubai? (We'll be moving early next year
> 
> Thanks


Yeah Showtime show Live Super 14, Magners League, Six Nations, Tri Nations, Guiness Premiership, Autumn Internationals.... All good coverage but no build up or post match interviews!!! Not sure why but just seeing the game is good for my needs!! Plus a weekly program called Total Rugby which is a week behind but worth a watch... If you dont want to subscribe, a good place to watch sport is Fibber Magees near the Crown Plaza, they have virtually every game from any sports.


----------

